# JBL 1800gti (pair)



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

JBL 1800GTI Competition Sub Pair RARE Vintage Old School Sq Subwoofers | eBay


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Talked to this guy the last time he had them listed and his bottom dollar is $575 for the pair.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

MONSTER subs. I heard the 15"s back in the day and they were amazing. I wonder what size of an enclosure those beasts would need? Found some old sales catalogs from retailers that show these going for $300-$400 new back in '96.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

JBL GTI 1800GTI Car Speaker Grand Touring Competition Series 1000 Watt 4 Ohm | eBay


----------

